# My first grandchild!



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 17, 2012)

Henry Muehlbauer! 8 lbs 10 oz! June 15, 2012.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2012)

Sweet child. Congratulations!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations Eric! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations !!!! Still have to get used to your new role  !!! Jean


----------



## abax (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations Eric, now you're Papa! The first two photos had me worried...no hat! I thought all babies were born with hats. The third pic reassured me that Henry has
a hat!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 18, 2012)

So Sweet!! Congratulations Grandpa!!


----------



## Dido (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats on this nice one. 
Now you have a second hobby,

I cannot wait still 6 weeks before my second one will hoppefully come.


----------



## Marc (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats! Hopefully many decades of gastronomic delight await the child!


----------



## cattmad (Jun 18, 2012)

congratulations


----------



## Gcroz (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Children are the best hybrids for every collection!


----------



## Ruli (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Candace (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, how sweet!


----------



## nikv (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations Grandpa!

Now in a handful of years you should have your own orchid minion:evil:


----------



## Hera (Jun 18, 2012)

Awwwww. Grandpa looks blissful. Congrats!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## keithrs (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats to all your family!!!!! Very exciting!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 21, 2012)

congrats!


----------

